# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन कम करने के लिए सात टिप्*स

## Krishna

वजन कम करने की पूरी प्रक्रिया में मोटिवेशन बहुत जरूरी है। जब तक आप मोटिवेट नहीं हैं, तब तक आपके लिए वजन कम कर पाना बेहद चुनौतीपूर्ण है। आप कितने समय में कितना वजन कम कर पाते हैं, यह आपके मोटिवेशन के स्*तर पर निर्भर करता है।
*क्*या होंगे फायदे*सबसे पहले आप एक लिस्*ट बनाइए कि आखिर वजन कम करने के बाद आपको कौन से लाभ मिलने वाले हैं। सेहतमंद जिंदगी, बेहतर कपड़े और अच्*छा लुक इसके साथ ही आपको और भी कई लाभ मिलते हैं। आपको अपनी पसंदीदा जींस पहनने का मौका मिलेगा, आप एक बार फिर स्विमिंग सूट पहन सकेंगी। खुद को इस प्रकार के 'प्रलोभन' दीजिए ताकि आपको वजन कम करने की प्रेरणा मिल सके।

----------


## Krishna

*नापसंद का आहार न चुनें*ऐसी आहार योजना न चुनें जो आपको पसंद न हो। अपने आहार में अपनी पसंद के भोजन को ही शामिल करें। आप उन्*हें पकाने का अंदाज बदल सकते हैं। लेकिन, आप अगर ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करेंगे, जो आपको पसंद नहीं हैं, तो इस बात की पूरी संभावना है कि आप जल्*द ही उस आहार योजन से दूर हो जाएंगे। उच्*च फाइबर डायट से शुरू करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं, कम कॉर्बोहाइड्रेट आहार सबसे मुफीद होते हैं। ऐसी आहार योजना अपनायें जिस पर आप लंबे समय तक कायम रह सकते हैं। इसके लिए आप किसी विशेषज्ञ की भी सहायता ले सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

......................................

----------


## Krishna

*ग्रुप बनायें*दोस्*तों का एक समूह बनाइए या फिर आप ऑनलाइन भी ऐसे लोगों का फोरम बना सकते हैं, जो आपको वजन कम करने में साथ दे सकें। आप सब एक दूसरे के साथ अपने अनुभव और कामयाबियां साझा कर सकते हैं। ये सब बातें आपके लिए प्रेरणा का काम कर सकेंगी। जब भी आपको लगे कि आप अपने लक्ष्*य से भटक रहे हैं आप इन्*हें पढ़कर दोबारा स्*वयं को प्रेरणा दे सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*पसंदीदा भोजन से दूरी नहीं*आप सप्*ताह में एक बार अथवा महीने में दो बार अपना पसंदीदा भोजन खा सकते हैं। यह आपको सारा दिन वजन कम करने की सही राह पर रखेगा। आपकी मंजिल आपके नियंत्रण में रहेगी और आप बाकी दिन इस आहार के इंतजार में स्*वयं को प्रेरणा दे सकेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*स्वयं को इनाम दें*अपने लक्ष्*य में कामयाब होने के बाद स्*वयं को ईनाम दें। अपनी सफलता का आनंद उठायें। आप चाहें तो एक नया हेयरकट करवा सकतें हैं या फिर अपने लिए नये कपड़े खरीद सकते हैं।
*हिम्*मत न हार*यदि आप अपने लक्ष्*य से भटक भी गए हैं, तो भी अपनी आहार और व्*यायाम योजना को पूरी तरह मत छोडि़ये। कभी-कभार चूकने से आपके लक्ष्*य पर कोई असर नहीं पड़ेगा। एक बार फिर नयी शुरुआत कीजिए और तब तक प्रयास करते रहिए जब तक आपको कामयाबी न मिल जाए।

----------


## Krishna

*छोटी-छोटी शुरुआत से बनेगी बात*वजन कम करने का लक्ष्*य बड़ा है, लेकिन इसकी शुरुआत छोटे-छोटे कदमों से ही होती है। अपने जीवन में छोटे-छोटे बदलाव लाइए। इससे आपको अपना लक्ष्*य हासिल करने में आसानी होगी। अचानक बड़े बदलाव लाने से अकसर नाकामयाबी मिलती है क्*योंकि इतने सारे बदलाव झेलने के लिए हम मानसिक और शारीरिक रूप से तैयार नहीं होते।

----------

